# high humidity and wood vivariums



## Nivek__81 (Jan 27, 2010)

can i have a wood vivarium with high humidity ive been told a glass one would be very hard to keep up the right temp ??


----------



## Jake Cullen (Feb 11, 2010)

if the wood has been waterproofed yeah


----------



## xxmykyxx (Jul 16, 2009)

If you get a wooden viv with glass doors it'll be fine keeping in humidity and heat. Most wooden built vivariums are waterproof too.


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

xxmykyxx said:


> If you get a wooden viv with glass doors it'll be fine keeping in humidity and heat. Most wooden built vivariums are waterproof too.


Most wooden vivariums are not waterproof. The vast majority of 'wooden' vivs are not actually made of wood, they are melamine coated chipboard, which can handle a few splashes of water every now and again, but prolonged high humidity or large amounts of water will end up in them falling apart.

If you want to use a wooden viv for high humidity animals like water dragons they need a good few coats of low VOC varnish to make them waterproof.


----------

